# Where can I do presentations in Las Vegas?



## DesireMore (Jan 12, 2021)

My girlfriend and I are heading to Las Vegas soon. I know some of you might be rolling your eyes at what I'm about to type, but we love doing presentations for freebies. If I can get a decent cash, gift card, and food voucher, then I feel it's generally worth spending 90-120 minutes of my day. Does anyone know which resorts have active sales centers right now in Las Vegas? I'll be sure to check with Wyndham, Westgate, and Hilton Grand Vacations, but I was wondering if there might be some more I should check with.


----------



## geist1223 (Jan 12, 2021)

Worldmark Boulevard.


----------



## SmithOp (Jan 12, 2021)

I don’t know about now in these Covid times but there is a body snatcher booth as you enter the Miracle Mile shops at Planet Hollywood / Elara.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mjm1 (Jan 13, 2021)

SmithOp said:


> I don’t know about now in these Covid times but there is a body snatcher booth as you enter the Miracle Mile shops at Planet Hollywood / Elara.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro



That is correct and they are still there. We were down on the strip two weeks ago and the booths are now with Diamond Resorts. 

There is also a booth at the entrance to The Venetian. I don't remember which company, but I bet it is either Diamond or Wyndham.


----------



## Andrearr (Jan 13, 2021)

DesireMore said:


> My girlfriend and I are heading to Las Vegas soon. I know some of you might be rolling your eyes at what I'm about to type, but we love doing presentations for freebies. If I can get a decent cash, gift card, and food voucher, then I feel it's generally worth spending 90-120 minutes of my day. Does anyone know which resorts have active sales centers right now in Las Vegas? I'll be sure to check with Wyndham, Westgate, and Hilton Grand Vacations, but I was wondering if there might be some more I should check with.


Marriott grand chateau

Hilton at Elara

Westgate the big white building

HIVC at Desert Resort

All those were operating in December when I was there.


----------



## pedro47 (Jan 13, 2021)

Anywhere on the strip. Do not worry, you will see their booth on the street and they will be happy to refer you to their sale center.
I pray you can say *NO after each sales presentation.*


----------



## AwayWeGo (Jan 13, 2021)

Our experience with the Las Vegas & Orlando timeshare tour sign-up headhunters is that they're open to negotiation (within limits).  

They might offer to sign us up to take a timeshare sales pitch for reward freebies of, say, $100.  We say for $200, we'll do it.  They offer $150.  We say OK.  

That's not guaranteed to work, but sometimes it does work. 

The more freebies, the better.  It's not like the full-freight timeshare companies can't afford it. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## jwalk03 (Jan 13, 2021)

Yeah don't accept the first offer, you can almost ALWAYS get them to offer more!


----------



## Talent312 (Jan 13, 2021)

During one TS stay, I got three calls...
1st - $100 / 2nd - $150 / 3rd - $200, where they gave up.
I won't miss the $$... Sorry, but my time is priceless. 
.


----------



## DesireMore (Jan 14, 2021)

Thanks for all the tips.

I know I can say no because I've probably been on about 60 presentations in the last ten years and have never once even been tempted to purchase, and I was a "body snatcher" manager (OPC Manager) for several years for one of the big timeshare companies. I know how the whole game is played. It's just finding the OPC booths that I needed help with.


----------



## pedro47 (Jan 14, 2021)

DesireMore said:


> Thanks for all the tips.
> 
> I know I can say no because I've probably been on about 60 presentations in the last ten years and have never once even been tempted to purchase, and I was a "body snatcher" manager (OPC Manager) for several years for one of the big timeshare companies. I know how the whole game is played. It's just finding the OPC booths that I needed help with.


Can you share some information or best practices how to said no to  a t/s salesperson ?


----------



## PigsDad (Jan 14, 2021)

pedro47 said:


> Can you share some information or best practices how to said no to  a t/s salesperson ?


Simple.  Put your hands in your pockets and never take them out.  That way you can't sign anything!   

Kurt


----------



## DesireMore (Jan 14, 2021)

pedro47 said:


> Can you share some information or best practices how to said no to  a t/s salesperson ?



The worst burn you can give an OPC, or body snatcher, is simply to ignore them. I would always just move on to the next pedestrian when this would happen to me.

When you're actually in a sales presentation, just simply tell them that you're not interested and only came for the freebies. They'll likely have some smartalic comment, but acting completely disinterested doesn't give much wiggle room. Both timeshare sales and marketing are taught numerous techniques to overcoming objections, but there's really no way to overcome a genuine disinterest. If you even hint at all that you like the product, would use it, or may even consider it one day, you may as well be saying "there's a chance I could crack and buy if you keep hammering me longer."


----------



## Talent312 (Jan 14, 2021)

DesireMore said:


> When you're actually in a sales presentation, just simply tell them that you're not interested...



But what if. on the sign-in sheet, in small print, it says:
"My use of the phrase 'not interested' or 'no' shall mean that I will stay until I sign up for the worst deal (and won't ask about MF's), "
,


----------



## DesireMore (Jan 14, 2021)

Talent312 said:


> But what if. on the sign-in sheet, in small print, it says:
> "My use of the phrase 'not interested' or 'no' shall mean that I will stay until I sign up for the worst deal (and won't ask about MF's), "
> ,



All sarcasm aside, it's always worked for me. On the days I've felt a bit more bold, I've even told them that I've worked in the industry, and this has gotten me out even faster. It helps to know that after a certain amount of time in the presentation, generally around 30 minutes, they cannot legally refuse giving you your gift. This will vary from state to state or the country you're in, but generally after you've been there a certain amount of time, they have to give you your gift or else they're in violation of the law.


----------



## Dori (Jan 16, 2021)

I loved doing the timeshare presentations, never once were we interested in buying. The freebies were the main incentive, but I also also enjoyed getting a look into new units they were trying to entice people with! Two presentations stand out in my mind.

1. At Weston Bonaventure, part of the swag was a delicious breakfast at a nearby restaurant and $100. The presenter asked where we owned, and we said, "South Africa". After understanding that we were definitely not interested in purchasing, and that we probably knew more about timeshare than he did, we spent most of our excellent meal talking about South Africa and the trades we cold get with our week.

2. We did a presentation for one of the Orlando resorts, Can't remember which one now. The incentive was breakfast at a nearby restaurant and $125. About 5 minutes after breakfast was served, our poor presenter became ill and rushed away, to the washroom, I am assuming. After waiting a few minutes for her return, we proceeded to enjoy our breakfast. About half an hour later, she returned, looking quite green around the gills. She apologized and sent us off to collect our moola! 

Dori


----------



## AwayWeGo (Jan 16, 2021)

Dori said:


> The presenter asked where we owned, and we said, "South Africa". After understanding that we were definitely not interested in purchasing, and that we probably knew more about timeshare than he did, we spent most of our excellent meal talking about South Africa and the trades we cold get with our week.


Our quickest exit from a timeshare hard sell was after mentioning the South African timeshare we owned at the time -- & which we had banked to get the RCI exchange into the timeshare where we were getting the hard sell.

We were staying at the resort anyway, so going to see a unit was not part of the experience. Plus, we had been "pre-gifted" with Disney tickets that our son & daughter-in-law were in the process of using while we were at the sales presentation.

After hearing about our South African timeshare (Lowveld Lodge) & the price we paid for it ($750, which included 8 years of paid-up RCI membership), the timeshare seller very kindly & politely said there was no need to prolong the presentation because it was obvious we weren't going to buy -- and would we please provide the name of the South African timeshare & the website (TUG) where we learned about it.  We said sure, & gladly wrote down the information right before we headed to the exit. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## dgalati (Jan 16, 2021)

DesireMore said:


> My girlfriend and I are heading to Las Vegas soon. I know some of you might be rolling your eyes at what I'm about to type, but we love doing presentations for freebies. If I can get a decent cash, gift card, and food voucher, then I feel it's generally worth spending 90-120 minutes of my day. Does anyone know which resorts have active sales centers right now in Las Vegas? I'll be sure to check with Wyndham, Westgate, and Hilton Grand Vacations, but I was wondering if there might be some more I should check with.


Worldmark Boulevard paying $100. No high pressure and in and out in less then 1 hour.


----------



## kckaren21 (Jan 17, 2021)

[/QUOTE]


dgalati said:


> Worldmark Boulevard paying $100. No high pressure and in and out in less then 1 hour.



Thanks for posting this, and the good advice. I'll look into this when I'm next in Vegas, an easy $100


----------



## AwayWeGo (Jan 17, 2021)

> I'll look into this when I'm next in Vegas, an easy $100


In Las Vegas, maybe they'll go for _Double Or Nothing_.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## amycurl (Jan 17, 2021)

I still remember the last Marriott one we did...in and out in 20 minutes with our gift. 
Ah, TUG, making timeshare presentations easier than ever....


----------



## BJRSanDiego (Jan 22, 2021)

amycurl said:


> I still remember the last Marriott one we did...in and out in 20 minutes with our gift.
> Ah, TUG, making timeshare presentations easier than ever....


Wow!  20 minutes beats my best time of about 35 minutes.  I brought ebay print outs of resale prices.


----------



## simon63 (Jan 23, 2021)

We went to HGVC at LV Boulevard some time ago, they gave us $100 in Credit to spend, even the seller sugested to go at Caesars Palace Buffet, where I had to pay a bit extra. No preasure, when we started the seller asked if we were interested and the answer was No, then he said let’s go for the gift.


----------



## DesireMore (Jan 24, 2021)

We're here in Las Vegas now, and something must have changed recently. We were on the strip around 7pm on Saturday night, and every OPC booth on the strip we saw was closed or unoccupied. This isn't going to make or break our vacation, and I guess it doesn't matter much since most of the shows and buffets are closed anyway. 

Looking forward to spending some time at Red Rock Canyon and making a trip out to the Grand Canyon. Would have been nice to make a couple of extra bucks at least on the day it's supposed to rain.


----------



## Tkhalaska (Jan 30, 2021)

We too are currently in LV for our yearly January trip.  On a Thursday there were numerous booths open:  Planet Hollywood/Miracle Mile, MGM, Harrahs, TI- and those are just the casinos we went to.  I don't know what properties were represented because we didn't stop to look or talk to them.  We are staying at the Wyndham Grand Desert and went to a presentation there.  In and out in 50 min with a $100 visa gift card, went early in the morning at 0930 and had the rest of the day to play. The tour was in the 4 br suite in tower 2, which is otherwise completely shut down.  Towers 1 & 3 are 50% occupancy, but I think that is their current max limit, it seems there are fewer people than that.  Moving to the Grandview next week.


----------

